# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: In een sfeervol restaurant eet ik minder

## Leontien

Het blijkt dat als je in een sfeervol restaurant bent je minder eet. Dit heeft dan te maken met muziek en verlichting. 

Heb jij het idee dat je minder eet als je in een sfeervol restaurant bent dan in bijvoorbeeld bij een snackbar?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat ik dan eerder meer ga eten. 
Een voorgerechtje, een hoofdschotel, een nagerechtje en een koffie of een degustief erna? 
In een snackbar is het voor een snelle hap tussendoor en niet om uitgebreid te tafelen.

----------


## ElsTh

Je eet beter in een restaurant. Dit zijn als het een goed restaurant is goede voedingsmiddelen en in verhouding staande porties. De snackbar is voor de vette hap, ook lekker, maar niet echt voedzaam.

----------


## motorwybe

In een restaurant eet ik gewoonlijk niet meer of minder.
Als het lekker was wil ik nog wel eens een extra toetje eten.
In een snackbar kom ik nooit. (heb indertijd mijn galblaas ingeleverd en krijg van mijn lijf repressailles wanneer ik (te) vet eet).Eerlijk vergelijken is dus niet mogelijk.

----------


## Suske'52

In een klasse- restaurant eet ik niet meer of minder .....ik zal wel langer tafelen ..... genieten....na zoveel gangen .... .....de proporties zijn niet te groot.....nadien een dessertje .....je tijd ervoor nemen ...zalig .... :Smile:  


In een snackbar nog nooit binnen geweest ...niet voor mij / ons .

----------


## schanulleke1968

Een klasse-restaurant is niets voor mij. Ik voel me daar niet thuis en zeker niet als er poeha wordt gemaakt. Dus om sneller weg te zijn zal ik minder eten. Een snackbar is voor mij veel ontspannender.

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik uit eten ga dan eet ik een hoofdgerecht en dan eventueel een dessert en zeker een kopje koffie na. Als ik een voorgerecht neem dan ben ik halverwege het hoofdgerecht vol en dat vind ik zonde. En liefst als het mij gesmaakt heeft en ik vol zit dan vraag ik wat ik niet op kon mee in een doggy bag, alleen dat doen ze lang niet overal. Wel zond als het dan wordt weggegooid  :Frown:

----------

